# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report, Seadrift, TX.; 5/24-5/26/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a fun 3 days with these boys from North Texas. We caught a lot of fish on a variety of baits. Topwaters, DSL Victorious Secret, Bass Assassian Morning Glory, and Mirrodine XL’s all saw action.

We made it work with the winds we were delt the first two days. we caught a lot of reds each day. On day two we did manage a couple solid trout and several 17-19” trout. Day three we opted to try a new area. We had a great bite early during the minor feed period. After that the reds turned on.

Our major feed period was slower than normal, but we had some solid redfish during that period.

It is always fun spending multiple days with a group. They got to see and understood the adjustments that took place to be successful, each day under the changing conditions.

Thank y’all gentlemen for releasing the catch over 3 days!


----------

